# Can't get enough of them purity seals



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

If any of you have any purity seals laying at the bottom of your bits boxes then let me know, I need as many as I can get for my Word Bearers. 
Trade or Paypal.

All scroll/purity seal types welcome

Cheers


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/purity-seals-x5-p-330.html


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

have a craplaod of them. do you have any BT or Tau?


----------

